
Performance Benchmarking Egress Filtering on Linux (iptables, ebpf, ipset) - blixtra
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2020/09/performance-benchmark-analysis-of-egress-filtering-on-linux/
======
krakrnews
Interesting results.

